# Difference between Hunter Hercules and Osprey



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been looking at Hunter carbide turning tools and am considering the Hercules and/or the Osprey. I'm wondering what the differences are. It looks like the Osprey is designed to perform the functions performed by a bowl or spindle gouge, but the purpose for the Hercules is less clear. Can someone who has these help me understand the functional difference? I'm really trying to decide if I want both and if not, which one I should start with.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

YouTube videos should have the information you need. Think about the size of items you want to turn.

Mike Hunter video of the Hercules
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMt-eyqbM7o

John Lucas video of the Hercules
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzrLN8SQ8ms

John Lucas video of the Osprey
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnFdDo0jxGU


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The difference is very minor depending on how you want to use the tool. The large Hercules tool is much thicker and has a square body. This makes it easier to use as a scraper especially for roughing out bowls. The flat surface helps keep it from rotating if you get the cut out on the 9 or 3 oclock position. from 10 to 2 oclock it's very stable and cuts extremely easily. 
The big Osprey tool has the same cutting angle but the shaft is smaller and round. This makes it easier to roll the tool for all the different cuts you would do with a bowl gouge, but it will be a little less stable if you let the cuts get out on the edge of the cutter in the 9 and 3 oclock position. 
Both tools work pretty much the same when shear scraping with them. There is less difference between the mini Osprey and mini Hercules because the shaft sizes are the same, just one is square shaft and the other round. 
I reach for the Hercules most often because for all practical purposes I can do all the cuts I want with that tool. If I'm just going to use it for finishing cut (which they do fantastically) then I tend to grab the Osprey, or the #4 or #5 tools.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

John...does one of these work better on end grain boxes than the other. I too am considering buying one or the other.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If your wanting to hollow end grain boxes they do work really well. However it's not the best tool for doing the bottom of the box. Because of the foreward tilt of the cutter if you hold the tool flat for hollowing it will be a scraping cut. Still a pretty good cut with these tools but the better cut is a bevel rubbing cut and I like the Hunter #4 or #5 for this. I usually hollow the boxes with my bowl gouge and then do a finishing cut with the #5 as a bevel rubbing cut across the bottom and then pull it up the side with the flat side toward the side so it's a scraping cut. 
If the box opening is large enough you could do a bevel rubbing cut with the Osprey or Hercules when going down the side and get a really clean cut. Then switch to a #4 or #5 to do the bottom. 
You can find several of my Hunter tool videos by going to www.youtube.com and type in John60Lucas Hunter and it should bring them up.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks john...I can only afford one hunter tool for now...so I have some thinking to do!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If you only want one and aren't turning big things get the big Osprey. It's a very versatile tool.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Of course for many years I used a bowl or spindle gouge to hollow the box followed by cleaning it up with a scraper with a fresh burr. If you use a really light touch with the scraper you can get them pretty clean so they require little sanding. Using the Hunter tools has reduced the sanding further but of course the cost of the tool is quite high. You can buy 2 scrapers for the price of one carbide tool. The only difference is you have to learn to sharpen them and do it often but it's a skill well worth learning. Some of the greats like Richard Raffen and Stewart Batty still teach scraper usage and the results they get certainly verify their use.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I already have the Easy Rougher and the Easy Finisher. Given that, does the Osprey seem to be the better choice for me? Seems like the Hercules and the Easy Rougher do more or less the same function. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

No, no, no!

Easy Wood Tools (and I have and like them) are scrapers... period! The Hunter tool blades are designed very differently, and actually cut. They CAN scrape; but the majority of the work they do is bevel supported (and therefore, a true cutting action).

Take a look at the videos on-line. Check out the website. These cutters are cup-shaped, with a positive rake outside edge, and a positive rake inside edge as well. EWT cutters are flat. Different animal.

Hunter is not the only brand for this type carbide tool (although they are arguably the best). Harrison Specialties makes a similar tool, and so does Carbide Woodturning Tools. There are one or two others, whose names escape me right now.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That, and the Hunter tools will hold an edge far longer than the Easywoodtools. At least based on my experience.


----------

